# Smoked Razor clams



## devildog89

Has anyone smoked razors? I will be getting a couple of limits this weekend and want to try something besides chowder and frying them. Any recipes or timing for smoke would be appreciated.

  Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Yep they smoke up great. We would steam them open, then on the half shell into the smoke when I lived and worked at the coast. Like clams and oysters you don't need to much smoke and make sure it is a mild wood. Alder had always been a go to for shellfish.

I like to keep things simple but you can also brine them and this recipe is really worth giving a try. Even though it is for oysters it works good on other shellfish too.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106282/best-smoked-oysters-ever-recipe


----------



## devildog89

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yep they smoke up great. We would steam them open, then on the half shell into the smoke when I lived and worked at the coast. Like clams and oysters you don't need to much smoke and make sure it is a mild wood. Alder had always been a go to for shellfish.
> 
> I like to keep things simple but you can also brine them and this recipe is really worth giving a try. Even though it is for oysters it works good on other shellfish too.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106282/best-smoked-oysters-ever-recipe


  You dont cut out the gut sack first? When I learned about razors and started getting them I was told they dont filter out like steamers so you have to clean them out by hand.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Devildog89 said:


> You dont cut out the gut sack first? When I learned about razors and started getting them I was told they dont filter out like steamers so you have to clean them out by hand.


Ha Sorry! When I was posting this I had mussels on the brain not Razors. Yes you have to clean the razor clams prior to cooking.

A bit of a time consuming process but the way I was taught is to rinse the razors in cold water to remove sand. Place clams in a bucket or plugged sink. pour boiling water over the calms. Allow to sit for 10-15 seconds remove and place into ice water. Then follow these steps:

. After snipping the tip of the neck (siphon), open the body from the base of the foot to the tip of the siphon.


2. The paired gills and palps (mouth parts) are removed with two cuts.


3. During cleaning, you may find small "pea crabs" or flatworms inside the body of the clam. *NEITHER OF THESE AFFECTS THE QUALITY OF THE RAZOR CLAM MEAT*.
 


4. Squeeze the digger (foot) and make a circular cut to remove the stomach.


5. Note: the clear rod in the digger. It is called the "crystalline style". It is used as a digestive enzyme much like saliva and helps break down the silica-like shell of the diatoms they eat. The crystalline style should be removed.



6. Slit the digger so that it will lie flat. Pick out the small intestine that runs through the foot. Rinse and the clam is ready for cooking.
 


----------



## devildog89

And here I was thinking there was a way to not have to spend so much time over the sink cleaning them.   

  I dont soak them in boiling water, I just pour it over them in a collander and then rinse with cold water. As long as they are spread out I have never had an issue of some not opening. Usually 1 limit at a time or else they dont all open completely.


----------

